# Steamfriends Profilseite löschen?



## Jiminey (21. Oktober 2009)

*Steamfriends Profilseite löschen?*

Wie oben beschrieben möchte ich meine Steam Profilseite löschen meine die Seite wo Freunde usw. angezeigt werden. 

Hat irgendjemand ne Ahnung wie das geht habe schon nach ner Lösung gegoogelt aber nichts gefunden.

Danke


----------

